# Why tru glo sucks...



## Fletch125 (Nov 17, 2012)

I bought a carbon xs about a year ago and loved it. Found some minor flawes in the workmanship but was able to fix it. Ive broken two so far from light use! Tru glo replaced the original which was nice and now im sending this one in to be replaced. They told me it could take up to three weeks to get my replacement so i bought another tru glo that ill sell after i get my replacement....get the new one put on and all sighted in( the sight weighs a ton) and i decided to turn the led on....it doesnt work, so i figure dead battery. So i drive to walmart, sit in line for 30 mins and finally buy the $6 batteries. Get home put them in and still nothing! I pull the light casing apart, and theres no led in the light!!!!!!!!! I love tru glo but i wont be buying another one any time soon!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I broke two different Apex 6-pin with a dovetail. Both times it was the set screw for the micro-adjust. Whatever metal they used apparently is quite soft. 

On the other hand, I've never had a problem with TruGlo sights, even though they're made and owned by the same people. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a Carbon XS on my bow (2nd season) and have never had an issue with it. Can't say that I'm overly tough on it but the bow goes through roughly 30+ days in the field a year plus summer shooting, 3D, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

That sucks.. Love my tru glo.. especially the tritium pin.


----------

